# Fernando Ortega



## nicnap (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone, other than me, *really like* Fernando Ortega's music?

(If this is not an acceptable placement, can a mod. move this? I couldn't find a "dedicated" music forum.)

[video=youtube;SODks36AdI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SODks36AdI8[/video]

He does a great job with many of the Psalms, but, of course, when people "doctor them up" on youtube they generally violate the 2nd Commandment; so, if you go to watch them, be warned - just scroll down and listen to the music, don't watch the videos.
His version of Great is Thy Faithfulness is outstanding as well.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Absolutely one of my favorite singers and songwriters, particularly of hymns. And, great passion as well!

(Being on Puritan Board for a while, it took some time to find a video of this song performed without a second commandment violation, but found one here):

One of my favorites:[video=youtube;l1O_Jf_fdkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1O_Jf_fdkI[/video]


----------



## nicnap (Nov 3, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Absolutely one of my favorite singers and songwriters, particularly of hymns. And, great passion as well!



I agree. When he re-tunes a hymn, I think he does an outstanding job of "capturing its essence." He is, almost exclusively, what is played in my car's CD player.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 3, 2009)

I think a love for Fernando Ortega's music is written in invisible ink on our church covenant


----------



## he beholds (Nov 3, 2009)

We like him, too!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 3, 2009)

I do. I think he's great. A buddy of mine introduced me to him when we were doing prison ministry.


----------



## Tripel (Nov 3, 2009)

I only have one of his hymn albums, and I really like it. I need to get some more.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 3, 2009)

It's rare to find a song of his that we don't like, but there are the odd ones. He's very popular in this house on the whole.


----------



## busdriver72 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have seen him give his testimony. Very honest, sincere, worshipful guy who deeply loves the Lord and uses his God-given talents to the praise of the Giver of the talent.
Very enjoyable, worshipful, peaceful music....but not boring.



Do I see some grey hair?


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 3, 2009)

I like him.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 3, 2009)

What wondrous love is this oh my soul, oh my soul ....

He does this better than any I have heard


----------



## JennyG (Nov 3, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> What wondrous love is this oh my soul, oh my soul ....
> 
> He does this better than any I have heard


I didn't even know that one till I heard his version which I love.
I also like _Give me Jesus_, and, it may be a bit corny I don't know but I don't care either, _This good day_ make me break out into a smile as soon as I hear the opening bars


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 3, 2009)

I really like him. Children of the Living God and his version of Immortal, Invisible are both brilliant in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife and I love Fernando. But, we do tend to skip most of his songs when he breaks out into Spanish...


----------



## busdriver72 (Nov 3, 2009)

Por que?


----------



## JennyG (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeff Burns said:


> My wife and I love Fernando. But, we do tend to skip most of his songs when he breaks out into Spanish...


me too...
though they're probably great if I only knew any spanish!


----------



## George Bailey (Nov 3, 2009)

*Met him; like him*

We got to meet him at a chapel service, and that's where we were introduced to him. We've loved his music ever since...

He does an incredible (in my opinion) song along with Mac Powell (3rd Day) called "Our Great God"...it reminds me of "A Mighty Fortress" in some aspects.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 3, 2009)

busdriver72 said:


> Por que?



Que?

-----Added 11/3/2009 at 03:40:19 EST-----

I love his music.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 4, 2009)

[video=youtube;JEh7Vt9sxmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEh7Vt9sxmc[/video]

More Fernando.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Nov 4, 2009)

He is my favorite


----------



## jollymommy4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Love his music.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 4, 2009)

I like some of his music.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 4, 2009)

I like much of his music.


----------



## caddy (Nov 5, 2009)

Love his music!


----------

